# Kar is in!



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

http://bicostereo.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3292

woohoo











Will have more pictures soon of the outside and inside.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, these things are SOLID and quite compact. Robert Zeff stuff.

Looking at the heat sink design, I'd consider a centrifuge fan just in case.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Me likey!!! 
Me gots 4200 se and 2150se, tho...
What is the dimension of the 6 channel?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

i think i found a new sub amp!


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

nice. how big is the 300.4?


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, the 6 channel!! I'm drooling all over myself!! Have got to resist.............till I can find a better price.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Power output RMS @ 4 ohms: 1 x 1000W. @ 2 ohms: 1 x 1000W. @ 1 ohms: 1 x 1000W.

How come it's got 1000watts at 4,2 and 1 ohms?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> Power output RMS @ 4 ohms: 1 x 1000W. @ 2 ohms: 1 x 1000W. @ 1 ohms: 1 x 1000W.
> 
> How come it's got 1000watts at 4,2 and 1 ohms?


More specs and answers to come when more amps start rolling in, guys.

Ugh! I just fixed her mistake of putting 25Ax2 earlier...just listed this up today, got my mom to do it.:blush: :blush: :blush: 

Thanks! It's 850 RMS @ 4 Ohm, 1000 RMS @ 2 Ohm, and 1000 RMS @ 1 Ohm


Sorry about that.

What I find interesting is the fact that Arc Audio shrink-labels their capacitors on the board...

*EDIT* With their name on it.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Why the heck do they have an item listed online for an in-store only item? ...and why would they decide _not_ to sell it online? There really isn't much point advertising your store to people 1200 miles away. 

Nice amp, at a price I'd never consider paying for that wattage.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

im stopping by soon....hit me up when you get them in


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

mvw2 said:


> Why the heck do they have an item listed online for an in-store only item? ...and why would they decide _not_ to sell it online? There really isn't much point advertising your store to people 1200 miles away.
> 
> Nice amp, at a price I'd never consider paying for that wattage.


I feel the same way, Sony Xplod offers the best money/watt there is. 
To advertise to those that are in Houston and to look up prices on the computer a lot faster in the shop for customers. 



Let me know when, Mark.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

00poop6x said:


> I feel the same way, Sony Xplod offers the best money/watt there is.
> To advertise to those that are in Houston and to look up prices on the computer a lot faster in the shop for customers.
> 
> 
> ...


I do hope that you were joking when you said that Sony XPlod is the best at anything??


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I think this is a great idea. I wish some nice stores around me would do that. Sometimes walking into a car audio shop you feel like you are dealing with the stereo typical used car salesman, waiting to see how much they think they can get you for. 

I actually found this site online when doing some research. didn't know it was yours. thanks 



mvw2 said:


> Why the heck do they have an item listed online for an in-store only item? ...and why would they decide _not_ to sell it online? There really isn't much point advertising your store to people 1200 miles away.
> 
> Nice amp, at a price I'd never consider paying for that wattage.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I do hope that you were joking when you said that Sony XPlod is the best at anything??




Well considering mvw2 wouldn't pay that much for that much wattage, I thought all amps were equal and only wattsrice ratio was the only thing that matters.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

i just ordered 2- 300.2's 1-300.4 and 2-1000.1's myself 


by the way these amps are Se's in camo


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

mobeious said:


> i just ordered 2- 300.2's 1-300.4 and 2-1000.1's myself
> 
> 
> by the way these amps are Se's in camo


What are the retails on these badboys?


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

im a dealer, and my truck is going to be a demo vehicle


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

That is a nice piece


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Got to install a 300.4 and 1000.1 WOW. Best thing for the money, guys. Hands down. These things rival even the 'higher-end' lines of some brands.


-Chris


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

*300.4*




















The only one I'm waiting for is the 6-channel badboy. August. 

Sold an entire line of the KAR already.:blush:


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

wish there wasnt that internal fan though


wonder why this site hasnt been shut down yet, arc doesn't take to favorable to non authorized online sales especially to premier amps 


never seen this site before, is it legit?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

It says at the bottom of the page. In store purchase only, no online sales.

I am tracking Bico is a stereo shop in Houston.

This is the note at the bottom of the page.

Product Code: KS1000.1 
IN-STORE ONLY. Call For Availability. Do not add to basket, this product will not be shipped and your order will be declined. No online sales are allowed on this product.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

yea it's the site to a shop here in houston. they're legit, it's just a way to advertise their products to their customers but they don't sell them online.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

So they use the same xover design as the xxk's. Only one set of channels has a x10 multiplier. Why do they do that?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

No online sales is right. None of the Arc products were ever sold online or even through the phone. We had a call from Arkansas about the 900.6 claiming no nearby dealers near them. In that situation I call Arc and verify if it is ok to ship to them, but even then I'd rather them purchase it through Arc Audio directly.

Prices listed online, it should be changed to retail.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

hmm....i love the look and i really need to stop by over there again


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

00poop6x said:


> No online sales is right. None of the Arc products were ever sold online or even through the phone. We had a call from Arkansas about the 900.6 claiming no nearby dealers near them. In that situation I call Arc and verify if it is ok to ship to them, but even then I'd rather them purchase it through Arc Audio directly.
> 
> Prices listed online, it should be changed to retail.


our arc dealer here shut down and never opened up in their new location out in the hood of little rock. sad because they actually knew what it took to make a good sq or spl system. only thing i didn't like about them was they liked the treo amps a little too much. those things are panseys compared to the memphis, jbl, and crossfire amps i've run in the past with the same or LESS power ratings.

p.s. that wasn't me that called. just telling you that there definately isn't a local arc dealer within 50 miles from here unless they slipped into one of the existing shops lineups.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> our arc dealer here shut down and never opened up in their new location out in the hood of little rock. sad because they actually knew what it took to make a good sq or spl system. only thing i didn't like about them was they liked the treo amps a little too much. those things are panseys compared to the memphis, jbl, and crossfire amps i've run in the past with the same or LESS power ratings.
> 
> p.s. that wasn't me that called. just telling you that there definately isn't a local arc dealer within 50 miles from here unless they slipped into one of the existing shops lineups.


Treo...hehe. I remember them.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Can't wait to get my hands on a 6 channel, 250wRMS x 2 @ 4ohms for the mids, and 80wRMS x 2 for the tweeters... PERFECT


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone happen to see a birth sheet for the 6 channel yet? Or any of the other amps, I am just wondering how underrated these are. I am really interested in the 6 channel for my front stage and then another amp for my sub.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

03blueSI said:


> Anyone happen to see a birth sheet for the 6 channel yet? Or any of the other amps, I am just wondering how underrated these are. I am really interested in the 6 channel for my front stage and then another amp for my sub.


I dont think the 6ch are shipping yet (supposted to be mid-august the last time i heard but someone correct me if im wrong)....I havent found much info on them hence my thread about performance and such.

Your potential future setup sounds exactly like mine


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

i'm not seeing any prices? i think my power 1000 might be getting returned for these...


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

KS300.2 (2 X 160) $339
KS300.4 (4 X 90) $379
KS 500.1 (1 X 600) $479
KS1000.1 (1 X 1000) $579
KS900.6 (6 X 80) $659
(All MSRP)


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

All I have to say, as Mark has recently found out... Class G/H.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

00poop6x said:


> All I have to say, as Mark has recently found out... Class G/H.


YUP


----------



## arrogantt (May 26, 2007)

i thought class g/h were very efficient, but at a loss of clarity...

isn't that a bad thing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

arrogantt said:


> i thought class g/h were very efficient, but at a loss of clarity...
> 
> isn't that a bad thing?


what loss of clarity?

is this hearsay? unsubstantiated rumor? maybe by manufacturers who _don't_ offer class g/h amps


----------



## arrogantt (May 26, 2007)

i read it on howstuffworks.... all the different classes of amps, and the breakdown between each stage


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

anyone have a link to a fairly simple explanation in the differences?

this is what I found on how stuff works, but really only class a/b


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_amplifier#Amplifier_classes


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

> *Class G*
> Class G improves efficiency in another way: an ordinary class AB amplifier is driven by a multi-rail power supply. A 500 watt amplifier might have three positive rails and three negative rails. The rail voltages might be 70 volts, 50 volts, and 25 volts. As the output of the amplifier moves close to 25 volts, the supply is switched the 50 volt rail. As the output moves close to the 50 volt rail, the supply is switched to the 70 volt rail. These designs are sometimes called "Rail Switchers". This design improves efficiency by reducing the "wasted" voltage on the output transistors. This voltage is the difference between the positive (red) supply and the audio output (blue). Class G can be as efficient as class D or T. While a class G design is more complex, it is based on a class AB amplifier and can have the same clean characteristics as well.
> 
> *Class H*
> Class H is similar to class G, except the rail voltage is modulated by the input signal. The power supply rail is always just a bit higher than the output signal, keeping the voltage across the transistors small and the output transistors cool. The modulating power supply rail voltage is created by similar circuitry that you would find in a class D amplifier. In terms of complexity, this type of amplifier could be thought of as a class D amplifier driving a class AB amplifier and is therefore fairly complex.


got it from here: http://www.caraudiomag.com/specialfeatures/0111cae_anatomy_power_amplifier/


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> got it from here: http://www.caraudiomag.com/specialfeatures/0111cae_anatomy_power_amplifier/


Thank you Robert Zeff.

I was so ecstatic when I got his autograph! 

-Chris


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Ill keep it simple.....


The KS series of amps use the same heatsink and cooling technique as the SE but they are not downgraded SE's!!!! Yes they use teh class G/H technology (Except for the 6 channel which is class A/B) but they were created as their own design.......

As far as performance they actually suprised me when we demoed the protoypes..... they are 100% a solid performer in both thermal and acoustical demands. I Personally had the oppurtunity to test the 900.6 proto for several days in my daily and my first observations were so unbelievable I had to get the opinions of other people who had heard my car before I put that in and have them listen to it at night time in a dark parking lot without ever telling them what exactly I did. All of them accused me of switching out the whole system (Deck, amps, speakers and all)... Tonally the thing i incredible and the sub output is phenominal..... the other people who listened to it had thought I was dumping about 1k to them....


THe 6 channel wont be in our hands till sometime in September and here is out offical :::Cough:: Underrated::Cough:: power spec for the 900.6


60 Watts X 4 @ 4 ohm
100Watts X 4 @ 2 ohms
155Watts X 2 @ 4 Ohms(Channel 5+6)
120Watts X 2 @ 4 ohm bridged
550 Watts X 1 @ 4 ohms Bridged (Channels 5+6)

on a personal note.... these are seriously underrated based on testing of multiple production samples....

Amplifier Dimensions are as follows for the 900.6

18.5" (L)
8" (W)
2 3/8 (H)

QC THD pass test is at .05 THD at Rated Power at 4 ohms

Fusing is 4 25amp fuses.....

MSRP is $759


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

...thanks Fred


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Ill keep it simple.....
> 
> 
> The KS series of amps use the same heatsink and cooling technique as the SE but they are not downgraded SE's!!!! Yes they use teh class G/H technology (Except for the 6 channel which is class A/B) but they were created as their own design.......
> ...




I thought the power rating was 80x6 not 60x4 + 155x2.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

That was until it was decided to make it regulated design.... Please note my comments of "THe 6 channel wont be in our hands till sometime in September and here is out offical :::Cough:: Underrated::Cough:: power spec for the 900.6"


and my other comment 

"on a personal note.... these are seriously underrated based on testing of multiple production samples...."

Those numbers are simply what we are going to rate it at....  That doesnt limit it from doing more......


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

When is the http://www.arcaudio.com site going to be updated with the New KAR series with specs and .pdf files?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> ...thanks Fred



No wonder you called.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

that kind of power from the 6 channel fits my system ways better than the original specs. I guess I may wait till september. unless the 4 channel will work at 2 ohms bridged. Does it? if so what power does it do 2 ohms bridged? I may pick up 2 of them instead


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

00poop6x said:


> No wonder you called.


you know it


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Damit. Right when I don't need to be spending any more money and ARC brings these out. A 6 channel for up front and 1 amp for sub duty vs the 4ARC I have now. 

azngotskills-Go get them so when I get back I can come check them out.LOL DRZ9255 still treating you well?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

You know you want to do it....its in the works for me ....yup loving the DRZ9255 and its getting really easy to use now. When you heading down here?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I should be back around early Dec. I plan to get ahold of you sometime in Jan. after the holiday season, be headed down that way. Mabey I will have something started on the Prelude by then.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> You know you want to do it....its in the works for me ....yup loving the DRZ9255 and its getting really easy to use now. When you heading down here?



I love that head unit and I haven't even used it.

Wish I had a second car to mess with that wasn't under warranty, came with factory navigation and an awkward dash to work with without standing out from factory.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I sold mine before I ever got to play with it. If my new plan doesn't pan out I will be buying one and using it this time. You have all the new KAR series minus the 6 channel in already right?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Genxx said:


> I sold mine before I ever got to play with it. If my new plan doesn't pan out I will be buying one and using it this time. You have all the new KAR series minus the 6 channel in already right?


I sure do. Another shipment on its way. A couple 6 channels on backorder until they are released.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

aww nuts....did you get my PM?


----------



## truejoker (Apr 1, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Ill keep it simple.....
> 
> 
> The KS series of amps use the same heatsink and cooling technique as the SE but they are not downgraded SE's!!!! Yes they use teh class G/H technology (Except for the 6 channel which is class A/B) but they were created as their own design.......
> ...


i am sorry about the English (it isn't my mother tongue )
a few question if you don't mind :
se you mean single ended ? i don't so familiar with the line of arc audio . and if it is 'could you give me a link?
why is that arc audio don't sell online ? in my country we don't have a dealer or importer ,so if i want to by the product . i can't. do you have any solution to that ?
thanks in advance


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> When is the http://www.arcaudio.com site going to be updated with the New KAR series with specs and .pdf files?



The big reason for not seeing the KS products online is we are redoing the entire website.... whole new look to match the new catalog etc etc.... no more issues with specs not matching and no more issues with with all of our marketing placements looking different from each other.... I dont have a date but I hope it will be soon...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Fred ....looking forward to getting my hands on a couple of these!


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> That was until it was decided to make it regulated design.... Please note my comments of "THe 6 channel wont be in our hands till sometime in September and here is out offical :::Cough:: Underrated::Cough:: power spec for the 900.6"
> 
> 
> and my other comment
> ...



You can cough cough all you want but the last "underrated" amp in these parts were the RF 25's and those were like 300% underrated. I know Arc's are quite popular but if the Arc amp is only like 10%-20% overrated then it barely deserves a clearing of the throat. Also the msrp of $750+ is more than what was first rumored. All that being said, thanks a bunch for keeping us informed on your great high quality products.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

andthelam said:


> You can cough cough all you want but the last "underrated" amp in these parts were the RF 25's and those were like 300% underrated. I know Arc's are quite popular but if the Arc amp is only like 10%-20% overrated then it barely deserves a clearing of the throat. Also the msrp of $750+ is more than what was first rumored. All that being said, thanks a bunch for keeping us informed on your great high quality products.


 Actually.... most of our current amps range between 25 and 40 percent.... worth the clearing of the throat.... From recent test reports and individual studies we have only 5 individual models that tested lower than 25%. Personally for me thats excellant odds especially when they are all tested at .05 or lower THD at Maximum power..... Considering how many manufactures still try their hardest to add a few more digits to their power specs Id say that is extremely respectable odds.... and yes 200+ percent underrated is definatley worth noting...... great job to RF for that accomplishment even if it was a cheater amp.

As far as the price... it was either a slight increase in price or a firm increase in physical size.... For me as a music lover and car audio fanatic and from the demo I had with the 900.6 the compramise of increased price was the correct compramise to me made.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

andthelam said:


> You can cough cough all you want but the last "underrated" amp in these parts were the RF 25's and those were like 300% underrated. I know Arc's are quite popular but if the Arc amp is only like 10%-20% overrated then it barely deserves a clearing of the throat. Also the msrp of $750+ is more than what was first rumored. All that being said, thanks a bunch for keeping us informed on your great high quality products.



The O/S and current RF 25TL amps where designed to be cheater amps. Any can do it. There is long list that joined that band wagon. Take an amp that you know can put out 800watts slap a 200 watt power rating on it and there you have it.

I have a O/S autotek rated at 50 x 2 and the birthsheet and from personnel experience with it is putting out around 800w bridged into 2 ohms. It will also handle a 1ohm load and was told by someone else that they had ran theirs at .5 ohm without any problems. So this is like a super cheater amp.LOL

This is not new news in the car audio world. Many companies make a quality product but the days of the cheater amp have pretty much come and gone. Only when companies like RF bring back the cheater amps does it show now days. The 25TL amps are better than the some of the crap they are pushing off on the public now days. Good thing most of the general public is not smart enough about car audio to relaize what they are buying.

The ARC are a high quality product. Would you rather have a cheater amp or now the published specs are truth with some extra hidden power. 25-40% now days is better than most amps on the market. So not sure what your point was. If you want a quality product like ARC, Zapco, Audison at a profile price look else where, good luck with that. You get what you pay for.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

andthelam said:


> You can cough cough all you want but the last "underrated" amp in these parts were the RF 25's and those were like 300% underrated. I know Arc's are quite popular but if the Arc amp is only like 10%-20% overrated then it barely deserves a clearing of the throat. Also the msrp of $750+ is more than what was first rumored. All that being said, thanks a bunch for keeping us informed on your great high quality products.


Not to take sides here, but I almost bought RF25 amps also, but finding out that they are almost indentical to the P ones and they severely underrate the ratings to 1/3 of actual power, I see no point.
There is no rule for manufacturer to underrate their products, unfortunately.
We can make amps that does 1000 X 2 and rate it as 10 X 2..

Also, I am not sure if you saw the review of T600.2 in car audio magazine?
They bumped 20 - 200hz and 2000hz - 15khz at 4 DB!!! 

For now, I steer away from rockford. I was a big big fan, but not anymore.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16661&highlight=wtf


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Don't worry guys. Those who believe end up with what they wanted. 

Time for some guts.

*KS300.4*


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

*KS300.2*


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

*KS1000.1* again


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Its purty.... I wonder where I can buy one of those...


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Find an authorized dealer in your area   



Insane01VWPassat said:


> Its purty.... I wonder where I can buy one of those...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

mmmm the pdx may be coming out now.. i need me a 6channel and 2 1000's...


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Are channels 5+6 to be used only for dedicated subwoofer use(low pass)? Or can they be used for mids, midbass or tweeters(high pass)? this would make a great front 3 way active setup!!!




Insane01VWPassat said:


> Ill keep it simple.....
> 
> 
> The KS series of amps use the same heatsink and cooling technique as the SE but they are not downgraded SE's!!!! Yes they use teh class G/H technology (Except for the 6 channel which is class A/B) but they were created as their own design.......
> ...


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Are these 6 channel amps out yet???


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

How about now? I am ready to replace almost everything with a 6 channel!


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

CBRworm said:


> How about now? I am ready to replace almost everything with a 6 channel!


They started shipping out last week


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

I just put in my 300.4 pair... They are hard core on my electrical system. when parked, they drop my voltage. My PDX 4.150+1.1000 couldn't do that.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

00poop6x said:


> http://bicostereo.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3292
> 
> woohoo
> 
> ...


Very interesting - they take the leads off the common-mode filter and fly them over to the output stage. Very good.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I want a 900.6! I guess I will have to wait until someone is selling one.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I will order one this week if any of the local guys can get me a halfway decent price. There may be a couple of XXK4150's for sale soon. . .

My favorite car audio shop (where I got all my mmats stuff and most of the alpine) is apparently an Arc dealer less than 1 mile from my house and he never mentioned that he sold Arc in the past.


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

Has anyone compared the KS to the Foose line?


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

i have a 300.2 for sale and a 1000.1 possilby


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

johnson said:


> Has anyone compared the KS to the Foose line?



I have. I think Fred started with FDs in his Saturn as well.


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I have. I think Fred started with FDs in his Saturn as well.


Your/his thoughts?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The new Kars kick he snot out of the FDs.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

johnson said:


> Your/his thoughts?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=176897&postcount=43


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

orly?

I may have to get one when people start selling theirs.


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

goodness, sounds like great stuff.

if anyone is parting with a KS300.2, 300.4 and 1000.1 i would like to get one of each


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

freeride1685 said:


> goodness, sounds like great stuff.
> 
> if anyone is parting with a KS300.2, 300.4 and 1000.1 i would like to get one of each


azngotskills has the ks300.4
mobeious has the ks300.2 and ks1000.1


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

azn sold his already and i am currently working it out with mob.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> The new Kars kick he snot out of the FDs.




I dont know if Id go as far to say that Paul.


The new KS line does sound great but the FD series still has a signifigent ammount more of cojonas to them over the Kar... THe KS line tonally has made serious leaps and strides and is a incredible sounding amp but IMO the Fd line still is in correct placement of our amplifier line-up based on Price, Power, and balls to the wall performance...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> I dont know if Id go as far to say that Paul.
> 
> 
> The new KS line does sound great but the FD series still has a signifigent ammount more of cojonas to them over the Kar... THe KS line tonally has made serious leaps and strides and is a incredible sounding amp but IMO the Fd line still is in correct placement of our amplifier line-up based on Price, Power, and balls to the wall performance...



So I'm an exaggerator, but that 6-channel kicked ass in your car.


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

So is it SE > FD > KS? Kind of hard to imagine when you say a statement like, "All of them accused me of switching out the whole system (Deck, amps, speakers and all)..." when all you did was switch your Foose amps with the Kar 6 channel.  

I sent a few amps to Dave at ARC to get them looked at. Should arrive there Friday.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> I dont know if Id go as far to say that Paul.
> 
> 
> The new KS line does sound great but the FD series still has a signifigent ammount more of cojonas to them over the Kar... THe KS line tonally has made serious leaps and strides and is a incredible sounding amp but IMO the Fd line still is in correct placement of our amplifier line-up based on Price, Power, and balls to the wall performance...


I love my KAR KS300.4s... just wish I hadn't stripped the terminal on the power line.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Fred....are the KAR amps easier on the electrical system than the FD series?


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone have dimensions for the 500.1 and the 1000.1?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> When is the http://www.arcaudio.com site going to be updated with the New KAR series with specs and .pdf files?


Now.


----------

